# Error code 2502 and 2503 [moved from Vista/7]



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first thread and would really appreciate and responses and help. 

Here is my problem. I am trying to download a Citrix program for my Wife. Her work provides it for her but I keep getting the error 2502 and 2503 error codes. I tried going to windows properties and security tab to allow permissions but I cant even make any changes in there. I cant click on the either the allow or deny square boxes. Nothing happens. Seems as though I dont have permission to do it.

Any help?? Thank you


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

What is your OS ? So your wife user name must be administrator rights.Also check your windows update important and optional.

Then if you use HTTPS have to add on the IE option security section trust site than you might use citrix. Also before all that reset your internet Setting. INTERNET OPTIONS\ADVANCE TAB AND RESET TO DEFAULT AND RESTART YOUR BROWSER.


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

We sign into the computer under the same name and never created a different user from being new. Its almost as though some how we got hit with parantal control and cant do any changes.

I reset my browser to default and that didnt do anything.


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

Windows Vista


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

come to think of it. Im not even sure I was able to reset my browser to default because I didnt get the apply button to light up and be able to click.

?????


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

Ok. You have to create password if you have 1 user than restart your computer.Also have to access the allow or deny square boxes than you will see advanced click on that than you can change user rights to full control.Also try to use FireFox browser or google chrome.I had same issue and i sold with Mozilla Firefox


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

HERE SOLUTION..............

Go to your control panel and click on folder options.
Select the view tab and check show hidden files and folders

Navigate to c:\windows

Right click on installer folder and select properties

Click on security tab.

Make sure the everyone group has read and execute, list folder contents, and read set to allow.
The system group has all selected to allow except special permissions
The administrators group has all selected to allow except special permissions


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

The laptop has a username and password allready.


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

If this helps any. Under windows properties/security/ user group names.... the first name is Creator owner then System then Aministrators(bates-laptop) then Users (bates-laptop then Trusted Installer..


I dont think Creator Owner is supposed to be there. When I looked up help on permissions I did not see Creator Owner on the viewable pictures.


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

I cant add and remove the users too. Wont allow me. Is there viruses that do this? Its not my wife either...


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*



betranu said:


> HERE SOLUTION..............
> 
> Go to your control panel and click on folder options.
> Select the view tab and check show hidden files and folders
> ...


 

I cant perfom any of these task. When I click on the allow or deny square box nothing happens. No check appears and the apply buttion doesnt engage.


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

Now if I right click the icon on our computer for her citrix and go to properties security tab all the checks are in there right allow boxes and I can actually change to deny if I wanted too.


BUT I can not change anything when I go to Windows and right click and try to change the allow and deny boxes....

Please help.


----------



## Jwbates7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

TTT........ any ideas?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Error code 2502 and 2503*

SORRY FOR DELAY......
FIRST CHECK YOUR COMPUTER TIME / DATE
Let’s try these steps and check if it helps.
*Method 1*
Unregister Windows Installer, and then reregister Windows Installer. To do this, follow these steps:

1. On the "*Start"* menu, click "*Run.*

2. In the "*Open"* box, type "*msiexec /unreg*", and then press ENTER.

3. On the "*Start"* menu, click "*Run"*. 

4. In the "*Open"* box, type "*msiexec /regserver*", and then press ENTER.
*Method 2*
Check permissions within the Installer folder. To do this, follow these steps.
1. Click on Start and in the Start Search bar > type in > c: /windows/installer.
2. Right click on c: /windows/installer at the top under programs and click properties.
3. Click on the security tab > Verify if System and Administrator account has Full access permissions.
4. The Everyone account should have read and execute permissions, List Folder Contents, and Read.


----------

